# Question about Safe Food Refrigerator Going Out



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are the turkey and hen still frozen inside?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

huesmann said:


> Are the turkey and hen still frozen inside?


I will check, they were last night.

EDIT* Just checked, they are still frozen in the core but the outside is thawed a little. I have ice directly on the turkey and hen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The general rule I have seen is that if there are still ice crystals still in the product it should be safe. I can not vouch for the truth of that.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If in doubt, cook it now. We would cook the turkey the day before thanksgiving, then all we had to do was cook the side dishes, reheat the turkey in foil, and pour hot gravy over it. Took out one huge cooking task for thursday.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Whew, that is a relief, it is still frozen inside. Our new fridg is supposed to be here tomorrow between 10-2:00 so hopefully we can just keep putting ice on them until then.

I appreciate y'alls help, thank you.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Put them into the fridge until you get your new freezer. Then cook them.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Got the new fridg today, had to modify the cabinet it went in, but I'm happy.

When I took the turkey and baking hen out of the cooler they still were mostly frozen so I am a happy camper. Thanks for all y'all's help, I appreciate it.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Sounds like your just in time i started thawing mine today. They recommend 3 days for a 12 lb turkey.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The risk, of course, was that bacteria could grow even in refrigerated meat if the temp was higher. The bacteria can produce a toxin that can't be destroyed like the bacteria. You should take a temp, next time. Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Half-fast eddie's advice to cook it was good.
Glad you got your refrigerator.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Sounds like your just in time i started thawing mine today. They recommend 3 days for a 12 lb turkey.


I started thawing mine 5 days ago. 20lbs. I need it today as I want to dry brine it. I am making the dressing today as well. I would make the gravy today to, but I need the turkey drippings. I already made a very rich turkey stock on Sunday.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik, the temps in the old refrigerator did hit 57 for a short time before I noticed it. The turkey at that time was mostly frozen. I have always been afraid of serving food that was bad, I have a tendency to over do just about everything I do.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, be glad you did. I still remember the true story told in UC Davis Food Science about the turkeys served at a big wedding. They let the turkeys sit out, then carved them & put them back in the refrigerators. Many people became ill. I don't remember the details but it was intended to scare us!

Edit - I just remembered (It's been decades) they had prepared the raw turkeys on a table then after they were cooked, they put them in the same spots with raw juice & carved them, then back into the refrigerator! Bacteria continued to grow & produce toxins.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Well, be glad you did. I still remember the true story told in UC Davis Food Science about the turkeys served at a big wedding. They let the turkeys sit out, then carved them & put them back in the refrigerators. Many people became ill. I don't remember the details but it was intended to scare us!
> 
> Edit - I just remembered (It's been decades) they had prepared the raw turkeys on a table then after they were cooked, they put them in the same spots with raw juice & carved them, then back into the refrigerator! Bacteria continued to grow & produce toxins.


I am a nut about disinfecting where raw meat of any kind has been especially chicken, turkey and pork. I will even disinfect the front door knob if I use it to go to the trash can before clean up. I also use the disposable gloves like crazy, even when cooking bacon. lol


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Question. Why do chefs say duck does not need to treated like chicken. They prepare duck breast rare. Why is this?


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

J. V. said:


> Why do chefs say duck does not need to treated like chicken. They prepare duck breast rare. Why is this?


That's based on taste and flavor. The USDA recommended cooking temperature is 165 degrees for duck, just like other poultry. Duck may be a bit less prone to carry Salmonella, but it's a risk. People also serve and eat raw shellfish, and rare beef--you have to make your own personal risk/benefit analysis. 

I personally prefer hamburger cooked medium rare although I know there's a bit of a risk for E. coli when not cooked to a higher temperature. I'm generally healthy so even if I get sick, it probably won't kill me. On the other hand, I wouldn't recommend that people with a compromised immune system take the risk.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't buy ground meat as a rule.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, there's some real disinformation about duck! Scary. I guess because of the profit. I looked at frozen ducks today but they were $49. I'll see if they go on sale.
Here's a study -








The epidemiological significance of duck meat as a source of Salmonella spp. a review | Request PDF


Request PDF | The epidemiological significance of duck meat as a source of Salmonella spp. a review | Foodborne transmission of Salmonella spp. from contaminated duck meat has been recognised as an important hazard for human health in the past few... | Find, read and cite all the research you...




www.researchgate.net





Another, simpler, informative link -






Food Safety in Connecticut







foodsafety.uconn.edu


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Well, yeah. If you read culinary publications, you'll see the claim that duck is less likely to carry Salmonella. I'll buy that to some extent, but really depends on how they are raised. All birds, mammals and reptiles are susceptible to Salmonella--so be sure to thoroughly cook your iguana before eating.


----------

